# Soft droppings



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My rabbit is nearly 8 years old and has always kept herself very clean and never had a problem with her droppings but about 2 weeks ago I noticed some soft squished poo in her shed. When I checked her bottom she had quite a large hard lump stuck to her fur which I removed and she cleaned herself up. Since then I have cut down her pellets and veg intake in the hope she will eat more hay. Some days she eats the hay but others she doesn't eat much of it at all. I bought a bag of alfalfa hay with dandelions and marigolds yesterday but she doesn't seem too bothered with that either. She still has some soft pellets some days, today they are very small and round. There's not many of them and she is producing far more of the normal pellets than the soft ones but I'm just wondering why she should suddenly start having this. I am paranoid about fly strike. I'm thinking of taking her to the vet to have her teeth checked as I understand this could be a reason. Also I will get some fly spray for her. Can anyone tell me any other reason this might happen and also which spray is recommended. Thankyou


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what food do you feed her?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The only way I could sort out the problem with Angel was to put her on a hay and water for a week ot two and then add in a few pellets, then start adding in the other foods one by one. The hay bulked her up and then I could find out what was causing the problem aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

She has Burgess Excel pellets and usually for veg spring greens, broccoli, cabbage, carrot. Not all at once and not large amounts. She has unlimited hay and occasionally for a treat a small handful of readigrass


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

excel is known for causing soft poos, i would think about changing her food if i were you, that should sort it out


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

She has eaten excel for the last 7 years since I got her. Would they suddenly make her poos soft when she's not had a problem in all that time? What other food would you recommend?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes it could, i would recommend allen & page natural pellets, science select, or wagg optimum


----------

